

Hockneyfyme – Twitterbot to stylize your photos - krixmeister

Give a David Hockney style photo collage effect to your photos by tweeting the photo and mention @hockneyfyme
======
gus_massa
For HN it's usually better to submit the URL (
[http://www.hockneyfy.me/](http://www.hockneyfy.me/) ) with a title but
without a comment. You may get some comments about the UI. For example, I'd
like that you provide a test image, so I don't have to think where in my HD I
have an image to submit to test the configuration options.

And it would be much better to submit a "how we made this"/"how this work"
technical page. For example, which program are you using for the graphical
part (Imagemagic/GIMP/custom C program/ ...)?

